# Hymer 564 Front Marker Light Lens



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi

I am trying to source a front marker light lens for my 2006 Hymer 564. It is the lamp that is located high up above the near side edge of the windscreen. I have looked on line but cannot find details of it. It is a small lamp the lens is white to the front and red to the rear. Anyone any ideas if these are available separately from the lamp, and the best place to source from

Thanks

John


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris at http://www.premiermotorhomesltd.com/ is the obvious answer to your question.

Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

is it any of the Jokon ones?
http://www.jokon.de/en/model-index-13.html


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info I have checked the one on the other side and it appears to be a Hella marker lamp. It has some numbers on it so will give Premier a try bet if if I have to get it from Hymer it will be dear.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Johnstorm said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info I have checked the one on the other side and it appears to be a Hella marker lamp. It has some numbers on it so will give Premier a try bet if if I have to get it from Hymer it will be dear.
> ...


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Johnstorm,

In the image below, the part you require is represented in position 2.

Right hand side
PN 1201688 122 x 39 mm, white, rot, Grundplatte grau, oval, RH side
Our price €7.22 (Hymer SSP €7.99) Hymer currently have 103 in stock

Left hand side
PN 1201689 122 x 39 mm, white, rot, Grundplatte grau, oval, LH side
Our price €7.25 (Hymer SSP €8.03) Hymer currently have 79 in stock










I'd be inclined to believe without a photo to confirm that this is the marker shown below, however please note that these are handed and have either the light colour base shown or a darker grey and the lens are not available separately.










These can be purchased from your preferred Hymer dealer.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks to everybody for your help. Chris I have managed to obtain a lamp today, but cost me more than your price, know where to come next time, thanks for checking it out for me and the advice

John


----------

